# FS: Fluval Chi



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 5g fluval chi brand new in box never open, i would love to set it up but i decided to sell it so i can buy stuff i need for the tanks i have all ready running $60 for a brand new one in box


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

considering a trade as well???


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Not really because i need the money to buy stuff for my 72g


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

ok. i guess i have to sell some stuff too so i can buy this.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sunday bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

On hold...


----------



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

If the person doesn't take it can you PM me I have a friend who might take it


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Nephrus said:


> If the person doesn't take it can you PM me I have a friend who might take it


Sure, is on hold for friday so i will let u know if doesnt fall through


----------



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

ok thanks a lot lemme know if its sold or not either way thanks again


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Havent heard from the member that i am holding it for so i guess is up for sale again


----------



## jakz0rz (Mar 21, 2011)

*fluval chi*

Hi there,

Please give me a call 604-761-0332 or email [email protected] when you can.

I am looking to get this asap. Need to pick up tonight or tomorrow latest.

thanks


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sunday bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Friday bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Going to keep it for my shrimps


----------

